# Anywhere in Portugal to get a solar panel controller?



## groyne (Mar 7, 2022)

Solar controller on my Ctek d250s looks like it's kaput. We're in Lisbon at the moment and will be heading north tomorrow. Anywhere on route where I can buy a controller and some wiring?


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 8, 2022)

Easiest option may be to buy one through Amazon Spain and have it shipped to a pick up point.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 8, 2022)

Message *Pauljenny,* he`s the man for all things Portugal  



			https://wildcamping.co.uk/members/pauljenny.32024/


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 8, 2022)

This outfit too far south from where you are now I think?

21A - 1 DT. 8000 320 Faro / Portugal. Phone: 00351910417191. https://www.solarpanels4u.com

But as Woo says, @Pauljenny is probably your best starting point....


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 8, 2022)

Try googling "auto electrician near me"
Good luck.


----------



## groyne (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks for the replies, I don't really need an auto election, just the bits. Luckily the batteries are still charging from the the alternator and electric, it's just when we're parked up off grid for a couple of days.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 8, 2022)

groyne said:


> Thanks for the replies, I don't really need an auto election, just the bits. Luckily the batteries are still charging from the the alternator and electric, it's just when we're parked up off grid for a couple of days.


Amazon ...


----------



## wildebus (Mar 8, 2022)

I would be inclined to do some basic checks before hunting down a new controller.
Are you seeing around 20-24V at the solar input is the first thing?  if not, maybe a wiring problem or a panel problem?  Are there any fuses in that circuit that could have blown or worked loose?
Next, try removing all power to the CTEK and then restart it in case it has got itself in some kind of config error.


To give a real-life example, one of the forum members had an issue a couple of years ago with their solar - they were not getting any charging at all and if I recall, were stuck without any solar for a whilst while on the continent.   I looked at their system when they were back in the UK and the problem was simply an MC4 (solar) connector had loosened slightly, losing the electrical connection on the roof. This kind of thing is not uncommon given how much vibration goes on in a vehicle when driving around.   Fixing something like that is a matter of seconds and and at no cost in parts  (or labour if you find it yourself).


----------



## groyne (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks Wildebus I've already had the multimeter out and checked the wiring etc. I did find a bad earth connection which I've sorted. Reading round the internet,  I suspect it's a blown fuse in the Ctek.  Unfortunately they are soldered in, so it'll have to wait till I get home.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 8, 2022)

groyne said:


> Thanks Wildebus I've already had the multimeter out and checked the wiring etc. I did find a bad earth connection which I've sorted. Reading round the internet,  I suspect it's a blown fuse in the Ctek.  Unfortunately they are soldered in, so it'll have to wait till I get home.


The CTEK 250SE is not a product I am directly familiar with or have used, so bearing that in mind when reading the following ....

According to the Manual, (D250SE-manual-low-UK-EN.pdf), the 250SE supports an input voltage of '_11.5–23V and 25A (Max OCV solar panel 23V)_'. 
Now it doesn't say that the Alternator input is limited to a different voltage, it just quotes an overall voltage range. 
This suggests to me that it is possible to connect the solar panel cable to the Alternator input and get solar harvesting that way.   It may not be as efficient without the MPPT circuitry (presumably),  but it might still be useful?
I am basing this strictly on the manual info and there is no risk of having a voltage in the range of 20V or so on the input rather than the typical maximum of around 16V expected on an Alternator.
As said, not used the CTEK 250SE, but for a rival B2B/MPPT Combo, that is similar in accepting a high voltage on the alternator input.

If the manual is incomplete and the alternator input IS voltage limited to under 20V, you could risk damaging the CTEK further and loose charging when driving, so choice is yours whether to risk it or not.
Also, if you have a smart alternator, you would need to remove the connection on the red wire on the CTEK for the Alternator input to be active.


----------



## groyne (Mar 8, 2022)

I was thinking of swapping the solar cable over, but was wondering about the alternator wire. If I connect it to the positive the Ctek should think the ignition is on.
I might give it a try if things get desperate.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 8, 2022)

groyne said:


> I was thinking of swapping the solar cable over, but was wondering about the alternator wire. If I connect it to the positive the Ctek should think the ignition is on.
> I might give it a try if things get desperate.


Going by the manual, leaving it disconnected is the alternative to connecting to the ignition  (typically, when the ignition is off, that line would be floating anyway so maybe you don't have to do anything with it actually?


----------



## REC (Mar 9, 2022)

We previously had a controller shipped to us from amazon.sp and we are 2 hours North of Lisbon if that helps....could get it sent to us. Pm me if needed.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 9, 2022)

I make the assumption that you may have be in the early weeks of a longish trip.
Thus worth getting it properly sorted even if that means a big bill.
Things do go wrong..A real pain when abroad but it might cost in UK as well and waiting times.
We had problems with our fridge in 2018.
No 1 The gas burner in Italy. Sorted within 2 hours in Napoli about £150.
No 2 The gas valve (fridge) in Germany.
Fist garage diagnosed but no part.
So I contacted another they had the part and again sorted within 2 hours.
Overall cost about the same including labour at both garages under £150 in Germany.

You will find Dometic repairers on the dometic website.
I expect most of them could help.

Google translate can help as well.
"Das kuhlshrank ist kaput!"
Or you might try FUBARED !!!!


----------

